# Code for nerve integrity monitoring



## chughes04 (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you bill for nerve integrity monitoring when parotid gland is removed. I need to know the CPT for Nerve Integrity Monitoring. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rachell1976 (Mar 16, 2010)

here is a good resource and explaination from Otolaryngology Coding Alert 2008

http://www.codinginstitute.com/articles/Focus_on_Provider_Nerve_to.html


----------

